# Engadget report on Alexa



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Engadget is today reporting that Amazon is considering giving Alexa developers access to private transcript data of what you say to your Alexa devices.

Hmmm.

https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/12/amazon-developers-private-alexa-transcripts/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Will be interesting to see how this develops. I would expect quite a bit of pushback from Alexa-device users.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Doesn't worry me much.  In Amazon's very early days there was BIG concern by public about Amazon keeping records of purchases.  Horrors!    Grocery store here was already doing that with the rewards card.  It's nice to be able to look up your purchases from "the beginning of time".


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not that worried about Amazon, I'm concerned that just anybody can get to be a developer and then have access to everyone's data. What's to keep the bad guys from doing this? 


And it's not just asking Alexa what time it is, it's access to those intercom talks and conversations via the Show that are worrying. Are those included? I hope not, but we don't know.


If it happens, of course.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah I just bought 3 echos to use as intercoms on each level of the house, don't want that shared with everyone


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I'm not that worried about Amazon, I'm concerned that just anybody can get to be a developer and then have access to everyone's data. What's to keep the bad guys from doing this?


Yep


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

In my opinion it should be a matter of giving Alexa users the choice whether or not they consent to having such information disclosed to developers (aka total strangers) or not. Then there would be no uproar or cause for concern regarding privacy. These days though it seems privacy in this digital age we live in is a thing of the past.


----------

